# A couple Chewy videos :)



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I tried to get all three of them enjoying some romaine lettuce (yes, all THREE birds!! even Muffin!  ) but it turned into catching him in the act... he loves to take things and throw them off the side of the cage just to watch them drop  little stinker!






and this is how you play hide and seek with a cockatiel 






thanks for looking!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that's typical bird behaviour, they all love to throw things to the floor and watch the crash landing. 
That second video is really sweet, Chewy really loves that little hiding game!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, Chewie is so adorable!! 
Peachy likes to play hide and seek too but he likes hiding under a newspaper. *


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these two cute videos! I love your version of hide and seek!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

We love to watch your videos Jill. Does Chewy ever go down and forage on the floor after throwing everything off? I have said it before but you can really see the special bond you and Chewy have .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Chewy is such a cutie pie! Has he gone through the first molt? Do you know his gender for sure?*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! 



Budgiekeet said:



We love to watch your videos Jill. Does Chewy ever go down and forage on the floor after throwing everything off? I have said it before but you can really see the special bond you and Chewy have .

Click to expand...

Thanks Rick! he does NOT clean up after himself  typical male  (or at least we think!)



eduardo said:



Chewy is such a cutie pie! Has he gone through the first molt? Do you know his gender for sure?

Click to expand...

He has begun molting, I think we will know for sure in the next few weeks if it really is a boy or not! :fingerx:*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice to see Julio again ! He's such a good boy: he doesn't throw his food around... My lovebirds and my conure love to do that. They will take their food/toys to the edge and drop it and they wait for me to pick it up. 
I think that Chewy is enjoying more the fact that he's getting a giant "hug' with your hand than the actual hide and seek game. He really does have a special bond with his mommy !


----------

